# M-fn, etc on Canon EOS 5D Mark III



## nicolas.det (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello,

I notice some (firmware) problem with the Canon EOS 5D Mark III. I posted details on my blog.
http://www.nicolas-foto.de/blog-english-canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-wonderful-camera-but-with-small-issues/?lang=en

Any comments ?

Have a nice day


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 8, 2012)

I suspect your M.Fn issue is not a firmware problem, but a wetware problem (i.e. you). 

You say you're in 'full manual' but you seem to be in C1 (registered from M mode). By default, the C# settings do not retain changes like reassigning button functions across sleep/wake or power off/on - they revert to how they were initially registered. You can either change the M.Fn function and re-register to C1, or enable the function to automatically update the Camera User Settings. 

The card slot switching was corrected on the 1D X with a firmware update. The workaround was to not close the card slot door before reinserting a card into the slot.


----------



## nicolas.det (Sep 8, 2012)

Hallo,

- The camera has the same behavior in others modes (Av, Tv...)
- "Auto update set." is enable.

Firmware bug ? 

Any command about the file handling ?

Regards,


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 8, 2012)

Hmmm...I see your point, but I'm still not sure it's a bug - it may be functioning as Canon intends. Or maybe not, so I'd say report it to them.


----------

